# Focal ES 165 K Component Set



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

This is my post, priced to sell fast. Feel free to pm me with any questions.

Focal ES 165K 6.5 Component Set Hand Made in France | eBay


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

bump


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

Sold


----------

